# Practical experience of Bolt v Comcast X1 and where to buy?



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Good morning - I understand from reading through websites the feature differences provided by the Bolt - I am curious as to how people who previously had a Comcast X1 feel the Bolt operates in comparison? To the degree it matters this would be used in the SF bay area.

Also, is there any reason to buy directly from Tivo vs Amazon? I understand there is a $70 price difference on Amazon at present.

Amazon also has a 2TB Bolt - any chance anyone has any experience with that?

I appreciate everyone's time and comments.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

CTLesq said:


> Also, is there any reason to buy directly from Tivo vs Amazon? I understand there is a $70 price difference on Amazon at present.


There is no advantage to buying the Bolt directly from TiVo. Buy the one from Amazon and save the $70.



CTLesq said:


> Amazon also has a 2TB Bolt - any chance anyone has any experience with that?


The 2TB Bolt sold on Amazon is from Weeknees, which is an authorized TiVo seller. It's pretty easy to upgrade the hard drive on a TiVo yourself. However, the advantage of buying the 2TB from them rather than upgrading the drive yourself is that if you do it yourself it will void the warranty, whereas if you buy it from Weeknees the warranty will remain intact.


----------



## sahaight (Apr 26, 2016)

I also live in the Bay area and recently moved from X1 to Bolt and am VERY happy with it. The UI is different and takes a little getting used to but it is FAST compared to the X1. It's also nice not to have to switch inputs for Netflix or Amazon videos. 

As to the 2TB Bolt, I bought the 1 TB version from Amazon and added a 1 TB WD Mybook eSATA drive that I already had. I don't think those are being made anymore though and the ones available on-line are very over-priced. If you don't need 2 TB right away, you might want to think about waiting until larger add-on drives become available. I understand it can support an additional 6 TB or more.


----------



## PdX (Apr 12, 2016)

I live in Portland but also switched from X1 to the blot and will never go back. The only thing missing is voice search, which I hardly used on X1. Everything else about the bolt is amazing. Its lightning quick. No delays on FF or Rewind. I don't have a single complaint. Also have 2 minis for other rooms. one all the app integration. 

I'm a big apple fan and have 3 apple TV's that were hooked up to where I had comcast boxes, no longer use them as all the programming I used them for is accessible on the bolt like MLB.tv.


----------



## CTLesq (Jan 19, 2003)

Thank you for the response. We are also heavy ATV users - from what I have read there isn't a huge amount of integration between the two is there? 

Again, I appreciate the time these responses take and the feedback everyone has provided. Very good advise - made me rethink the 2tb over the 1tb and think the reasoning for the 1tb makes a lot of sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

